# How do you open saltines?



## rockey_f_squirrell (May 17, 2016)

whenever i try to open a 'thing' oof saltine crakers the pack does not open at the seam but explodes in a gloriuous confetti fallout.

are there any tips on how to control these ticking time bombs?


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2016)

I know exactly what you are talking about.  For some reason I've been fortunate in that all the sleeves of saltines I've been opening over the last long, long while have been nice and cooperative.  That is, they open on the seam.  My husband, on the other hand, has no patience with any kind of packaging so his usual MO is slitting the offending wrapper with his pocket knife.

I really don't have any solution for you other than, perhaps, using a pair of scissors to start the process and go from there.


----------



## CraigC (May 17, 2016)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> whenever i try to open a 'thing' oof saltine crakers the pack does not open at the seam but explodes in a gloriuous confetti fallout.
> 
> are there any tips on how to control these ticking time bombs?



Never had that happen. What brand do you purchase. On a side note, I want the job of the person who stocks the potato chips! Crushing each bag so all you get are crumbs!


----------



## roadfix (May 17, 2016)

I usually have problems with generic packaging.    But in many instances I use a pair of scissors on stubborn seals.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2016)

I have my trusty kitchen shears at the ready.  That stupid seam doesn't open for me either without some fiddling, and DH has no patience, so it looks like a disaster when he opens the package.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 17, 2016)

I love saltines, and use scissors for opening them.  This thread struck my funny bone, because someone on FB posted the same dilemma just a few days ago. Complete with a picture of the offending bag torn open in the wrong place and crumbs everywhere. 

Side note....I used to have one of those tins for saltines years ago and loved it, but I don't know what happened to it.  Must have gotten lost in a move or something.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 17, 2016)

Sissors


----------



## roadfix (May 17, 2016)

I've gotta try this myself...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRy-5Gh27Ak


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2016)

Another vote for scissors!

and I close the open sleeve with one of these ancient clothes pins.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2016)

I either use wire twist ties, or hack the ends off coat hangers with the clamps on the ends using pruning shears.  They make great cracker/chip savers.  I also keep a couple of clothespins in the silverware drawer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I either save wire twist ties, or hack the ends off coat hangers with the clamps on the ends using pruning shears.  They make great cracker/chip savers.



I really like the idea of using plastic hangers with clips. 

I picture all of the snacks hanging from a tension rod in the pantry, where the kids can't quite reach them!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I really like the idea of using plastic hangers with clips.
> 
> I picture all of the snacks hanging from a tension rod in the pantry, where the kids can't quite reach them!



Love that image


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 17, 2016)

I use scissors, too. Need to use them on tubes of Ritz since their wrapping is something plastic-y and it won't tear. Or pull apart. Just succeeds at driving me nuts! 




Cheryl J said:


> ...Side note....I used to have one of those tins for saltines years ago and loved it, but I don't know what happened to it.  Must have gotten lost in a move or something.


I have it. It's in my pantry. Only I use it for Ritz crackers, not saltines. ~~~ *rant* It used to hold only 4 tubes of Ritz - now I can fit 5 in with room to spare.  Downsizing, Nabisco?


----------



## Cheryl J (May 17, 2016)

You have my tin? 

Wow....that's a big downsizing.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2016)

I had a saltine tin too, though I'm pretty sure it was not yours, Cheryl.  Mine held garden tools and was pretty rusty.  Don't know what happened to the lid.


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2016)

You guys are a hoot. I haven't opened a package of Saltines since the 80's and don't remember how I did it.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2016)

I bought a tin of saltines in the Ethnic Latino Department at my supermarket. The saltines were all right, but once they were gone, I now use it for Nabisco saltines. The house brand crumbles into crumbs as soon as you open them.


----------



## tenspeed (May 18, 2016)

Staples regularly has packs of binder clips on sale, typically less than $1 per pack.  I have these in various sizes for closing packages.  They work quite well.

Staples® Binder Clips, Medium, 1 1/4" Width, 5/8" Capacity, Black | Staples®


----------



## medtran49 (May 18, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Staples regularly has packs of binder clips on sale, typically less than $1 per pack. I have these in various sizes for closing packages. They work quite well.
> 
> Staples® Binder Clips, Medium, 1 1/4" Width, 5/8" Capacity, Black | Staples®


 
Thank you.  I was going to recommend those too but couldn't remember what they were called and I don't have of the boxes left, about time to restock, don't know how they get lost.  

I just pull on the opposite corners to open saltines.  Only times I have ever had the seam split was when it was getting down to the halfway point and I was having trouble getting them out.  Once I started to split the seam, it split all the way down way too easily.


----------



## RPCookin (May 18, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> You guys are a hoot. I haven't opened a package of Saltines since the 80's and don't remember how I did it.



I don't think I've ever bought saltines in my life.  I've never used crackers in soup, and when making hors oeuvres, I use something fancier.



tenspeed said:


> Staples regularly has packs of binder clips on sale, typically less than $1 per pack.  I have these in various sizes for closing packages.  They work quite well.
> 
> Staples® Binder Clips, Medium, 1 1/4" Width, 5/8" Capacity, Black | Staples®



Some time back I bought 24 medium and 24 large and use them for all sorts of things.  They are like metal duct tape.


----------



## roadfix (May 18, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> They are like metal duct tape.



They sure are.   I've got them in all sizes, in the kitchen and in the garage.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 18, 2016)

Binder clips and zip ties hold my world together.


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Staples regularly has packs of binder clips on sale, typically less than $1 per pack.  I have these in various sizes for closing packages.  They work quite well.
> 
> Staples® Binder Clips, Medium, 1 1/4" Width, 5/8" Capacity, Black | Staples®



I must have at least 30 or more of these. Although I have always called them Acco Clips, their brand name. I have them in all sizes. Small enough for two sheets of paper to holding a large amount. Over the years I have done private work at home and can say I more or less have a complete office setup.


----------



## tenspeed (May 19, 2016)

Addie said:


> Although I have always called them Acco Clips, their brand name.


Just don't call them Staples, which in this case is their brand name. 

The hardest item to find at Staples is staples, as most everything in Staples is labeled Staples.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (May 20, 2016)

thanks for your imputs.  the other stubbern thing that always kicks my butt is charcoal bag 'zipper' openers...also on dog food, in which leads to a rageful kniffing that leaves dog food all over the floor


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2016)

Another reason for several pairs of kitchen shears and big scissors!  My hands no longer have the strength they used to, and those stupid strings on charcoal and dog food have never worked for me anyway.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 20, 2016)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> thanks for your imputs. the other stubbern thing that always kicks my butt is charcoal bag 'zipper' openers...also on dog food, in which leads to a rageful kniffing that leaves dog food all over the floor


 
I use scissors for those, too.   Those 'zipper' string openers aren't worth a hardly and need scissors to get them started in the first place. LOL

Haha...posting the same time as Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2016)

Great minds and all, Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 21, 2016)

Yep!  I have scissors/shears in nearly every room and the garage, to help me with the 'easy open' packaging.


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2016)

I have this little nasty streak in me. I refused to let those string openers get the best of me. You will also find them on a paper bag of potatoes. And that is the only kind I buy. You have to pull the right end. Of course it is always the other end of what you first pulled. Took me a long time to learn that little trick. The first stich is always locked.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 21, 2016)

I gave up a long time ago. I "bust" them open, eat what i want, and then reach for a Zip Lock.


----------



## Caslon (May 21, 2016)

I like the Saltine Fresh Stacks that come in smaller packs. With the regular taller packs, no matter how well I wrap them up using a rubber band, they end up taking on the taste of cardboard in no time. If I use a Ziplock bag, they take on a plastic smell.


----------

